# 9/32 forstner bit



## Minotbob (Oct 28, 2009)

Does anyone know if there is a 9/32 FORSTNER BIT available? I have searched everywhere I can think of but can't find one that size.


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 28, 2009)

Minotbob said:


> Does anyone know if there is a 9/32 FORSTNER BIT available? I have searched everywhere I can think of but can't find one that size.


 

Why would you need a forstner bit when a brad point bit can do the same thing. Have never seen such a bit.


----------



## kirkfranks (Oct 28, 2009)

Penn State sell that one.
I think it one of the few that they sell that is forstner bit instead of regular.
I would agreee with John about question why it is needed.  Forstner bits are not the best at drilling long holes.

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/FB916.html


----------



## mredburn (Oct 28, 2009)

your link takes me to a 9/16 n ot a 9/32 ad. would 9/32 have a metric equivelant possibly 7mm? I have fortner bits to 3 in by 1/16 incremants and have not seen a 9/32


----------



## kirkfranks (Oct 28, 2009)

Sorry I read the size wrong.


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 29, 2009)

Look at Enco.  They carry a 9/32 drill bit, might carry a forstner bit.  What are you going to drill with it?


----------

